# Watcha cooking for the 4th



## Tannehill Kid (Jul 2, 2008)

Was wondering what everyone was cooking for the 4th.  It's my mother-in laws birthday and we are doing 15 smoked chickens and some boudin.  Everyone brings a dish and I furnish the meat.  It takes place at my house and we will have 30-35 show up. (Big family)  Happy 4th to all.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 2, 2008)

We have a family picnic...I'll bring the homemade Polish Sausage


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 2, 2008)

Think I do a brisket on my electrified Brinkmann Gourmet.  Maybe do my Olympic quality cannonball combo double back flip into the cement pond. 

bigwheel


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 2, 2008)

I guess this depends on your perspective, but I will be enjoying "other peoples" cooking all weekend!!! Oh, I forgot, my daughter's boyfriend wants me to teach him to cook pulled pork so, I have a small bullet smoker and we are going to do a couple of 5 lb butts Friday. If he wants it, I'll let him take it back to OSU in the fall so he can tailgate and be the BMOC!!!


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 2, 2008)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Think I do a brisket on my electrified Brinkmann Gourmet.  Maybe do my Olympic quality cannonball combo double back flip into the cement pond.
> 
> bigwheel



Think I might do the same...the brisket that is.

Hey Bigwheel, send video if you do the dive!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Reebs on my new (new to me) WSM.
Bigwheel we gotta' have pics of that one!


----------



## Griff (Jul 2, 2008)

The current plan is baby back ribs on the WSM, fried halibut, and homemade ice cream.


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Jul 2, 2008)

Just more practice here. Brisket, Ribs ,and Chicken.


----------



## big dude (Jul 2, 2008)

Butt, chuckie, beer can chickens, all pulled for sammies for a party at the lake on the 5th.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 2, 2008)

NUTTIN'


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Jul 2, 2008)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> NUTTIN'



That poor Klose is gonna rust down and leave brown spots on your driveway


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey them old log hawging creosote factory offsets make great planters. I got all kinds of flora and fauna residing in mine as we speak. Be glad to send some pics of my special dive but if anybody is close enough to capture the action they gonna get their Brownies wet. Betta skip that idear till somebody show up with a telephoto lens. I displace quite a bit of water on the particular manuver under consideration. Sorry. 

bigwheel


----------



## Bbqbrad (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm in a cometiton, cooking pork for judge, trying brisket for me and team.


----------



## hiloboy (Jul 2, 2008)

15lb of road side chicken and 4 butts..


----------



## CookwareFreak (Jul 3, 2008)

We are going up to Gettysburg for the 145th anniversary reenactment.  It should be fun.  We will be there on Sat....Might hit the parade in DC in the morning on the 4th...I guess we will find some fireworks up there on the 4th...Maybe in York or Harrisburg. 

I have to find some BBQ somewhere in PA.  Anyone know of any BBQ places in that area? :P


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 3, 2008)

Picking up a case of butts for the folks at work.  Need money for vacation!  $10lb sold in 2lb bags.  Should make enough for gas there and back.

I'm gonna do some steaks with a new steak/roast rub I'm working on...


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jul 3, 2008)

Whatever looks good up at the store


----------



## CharFace (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm on a pretty restrictive diet, but I managed to grab a couple o' racks of baby backs!

I'll make some deviled eggs and throw some veggies on the grill, that should all be low-carb enough for me to have a couple Sam Adams


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 4, 2008)

not cooking today....headin over to a friends for leg quarters and 
something. 

I'll be soaking in the pool trying to solve the beer glut problem
by turning it into a beer gut problem.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jul 4, 2008)

Maple and regular fatties later today after the sun comes out. I forgot, some beer brats too.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm cooking a couple of racks of loinbacks, some chicken, grilled corn on the cob and some baked beans.  Watermelon for desert and some highly spiked rum lemonade!


----------



## john pen (Jul 4, 2008)

been working around the ranch all day...prob gonna do burgers and dogs on the grill and try to finish of some of the sides from camping..


----------



## PantherTailgater (Jul 4, 2008)

Wanted to do a whole brisket.  Couldn't find one.  Tried to find flats.  Everyone sold out yesterday.

Ended up with two Boston butts.  Trying some different rubs.

Happy 4th Everyone!


----------



## Larry D. (Jul 4, 2008)

No real cooking for me, unfortunately.  I'll be grilling a few brats, to be eaten with grilled green peppers and onions, and some very cold beer. Not that I'm complaining, mind you.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Larry D. said:
			
		

> No real cooking for me, unfortunately.  I'll be grilling a few brats, to be eaten with grilled green peppers and onions, and some very cold beer. Not that I'm complaining, mind you.


Sounds like a mighty fine day to me.


----------



## Unity (Jul 4, 2008)

I allegedly did a rack of spares and a rack of baby backs, with baked sweet potatoes and slaw. WRB for the rub, TPJ Pineapple Habanero for the glaze. I'm liking that combo a lot for ribs. 

--John
(No pics. We jumped into it so quick, all I could show you would be leftovers and bones.)


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Unity said:
			
		

> I allegedly did a rack of spares and a rack of baby backs, with baked sweet potatoes and slaw. WRB for the rub, TPJ Pineapple Habanero for the glaze. I'm liking that combo a lot for ribs.
> 
> --John
> (No pics. We jumped into it so quick, all I could show you would be leftovers and bones.)


The alleged cook you did sounds great!
Were the bones real spicy after using that combo?


----------



## Griff (Jul 4, 2008)

Unity said:
			
		

> I allegedly did a rack of spares and a rack of baby backs, with baked sweet potatoes and slaw. WRB for the rub, TPJ Pineapple Habanero for the glaze. I'm liking that combo a lot for ribs.
> 
> --John
> (No pics. We jumped into it so quick, all I could show you would be leftovers and bones.)



I'm compelled to point out: no pics = no cook.


----------



## Unity (Jul 4, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> The alleged cook you did sounds great!
> Were the bones real spicy after using that combo?


No, not real spicy, just a real nice flavor with a touch of habanero tingle if you get analytical about what you're tasting. I used WRO and Peach Habanero on my last ribs before these. The pineapple and peach flavors are among TPJ's top sellers. Good stuff.

--John


----------



## Unity (Jul 4, 2008)

Griff said:
			
		

> I'm compelled to point out: no pics = no cook.


Jeez, whatta bunch of sticklers around here. :roll:







--John
(Darn, if that had been warm ... )


----------



## JohnnyReb (Jul 4, 2008)

butts and sausage


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Jul 5, 2008)

Hope everyone had a good 4th.  Our family get together went very well.  Will post pics later.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 5, 2008)

mmmmm boiled peanuts!


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Jul 5, 2008)

We ate jamabalaya and shishkabobs











And partied with these guys


----------



## Griff (Jul 5, 2008)

Here's some pics from our Fourth up here. BTW, a lot of extra celebration this year as 50 years ago this summer statehood was passed by the US Congress. We didn't officially become a state until Jan 3, 1959.

No Fourth is complete without homemade ice cream.




The ribs.




The grilled salmon.




My '29 Ford with bumper flags.




I totally missed taking a pic of the fish fry station my wife se up on the corner of the deck. When possible we like to fry fish outside. We fried halibut and Pacific grey cod. We cooked for 16.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 5, 2008)

excellent!  looks great


----------



## Unity (Jul 5, 2008)

You know how to live, Griff.

--John


----------



## jminion1 (Jul 5, 2008)

Had two caterings so we cooked butt, kobe brisket, chicken, slaw, potato salad and 5 bean BBQ beans.

Subway sandwich for the only meal I had.


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Jul 5, 2008)

Wow Ron and Griff that is some fine pics.  Looks like yall had a great time.  Love them old cars.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 6, 2008)

Great pics guys.


----------

